# VW powered Simplicity



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Anybody for a VW powered Simplicity. This was posted over at the GW website and I thought it was interesting:wontshare 

www.simpletractors.com/gallery/simply_amazing.htm


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Neat toy. I wonder if it would tend to run hot during the summer. Looks like the blower intake is under the hood. With most of the weight on the front, it may not worked as well as he'd thought.  

Mark


----------

